# ______How can i watch 3D movie on my Normal LCD monitor?



## kool (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi guys, 

recently i downloaded a movie THOR 3D version, but i dont know how to watch on my normal LCD screen. I tried making red+blue 3d glass, but it didnt worked for me. i also downloaded 3d-stereoscopic player. 

How can i get 3d effect like this? 

*image.freeimagebase.com/green22mac/2011/08/08/7_01143461.gif*image.freeimagebase.com/green22mac/2011/08/10/6_01300655.gif


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 21, 2011)

On a normal Lcd monitor you can only watch anaglyph 3d (with red-blue glasses)..First 3D video  you have is it anaglyph or stereoscopic ..

anaglyph is very old Format for 3D. No new movies are released in this format.. But some Individuals do convert to anaglyph form stereoscopic source..(unofficial)..

to make it more clear, only anaglyph will work on Normal Monitor if you have 3d stereoscopic video then it is of no use..


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 7, 2012)

the only way(working and official) to watch movies in 3d on pc is Nvidia 2d vision 1/2 for which a compatible gfx card+monitor with min 120hz refresh is req.


----------

